# Proctogram



## 20363 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,Has anyone out there had the test called a Proctogram, I have been told by my consultant that I should have to diagnose an enterocele. I am very nervous about having this test, it seems I have to drink something as well as have something inserted into the rectum. I would really appreciate hearing from someone, many thanks, Pauline


----------

